# Pioneer AVH Double Din unit radio reception



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Just fitted a Pioneer AVH 3400DVD double din unit in my Fiat X250 based Hymer. The quality of sound from the iPod is excellent and everything about the unit seems to be fine apart from the radio reception which is awful. The only station that the automatic search can find is Smooth radio.

Put the original Alpine single stereo unit back in to check the aerial and the reception is first class.

Is this a problem with the unit itself or do you need some sort of aerial booster for the Pioneer units?

Any advices would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Mike, 

As a Pioneer dealer myself I am not aware of any issues with their headunits, however I can only recommend you contact Pioneer technical on 01753 789700 to see if they can offer any further assistance.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Morning Chris,

Thanks for the contact number for Pioneer.

I spoke with them this morning and they advised that as the unit can find and receive a signal from one station there is no fault with it. They suggest that the previous Alpine single radio was more sensitive and that the solution is to fit an aerial signal booster.

I will get one and see if this solves the problem.

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Mike, 

Thank you for letting me know, and I'm glad Pioneer were able to offer assistance. Let me know how you get on once you have fitted a signal booster.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike,
My Hymer (not bragging - see Hymer vs Swift thread!) has likely got the same aerial as yours.When I got it,it had a cheapo radio fitted which I replaced with an Aiwa which I had in my previous Hymer (ditto). Last year I fitted a double din Sony XAV-622. Both the Aiwa and the Sony auto tuned into stations with very good reception.
DavidL
Ps. You said you could only get Smooth radio, but isn't that a DAB only station? Looking up the spec of the Pioneer AVH - 3400 it says AM/FM. Wife likes Smooth 70s but thats only on DAB, I think.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

David,

I was picking up Smooth on 106 FM, definitely not DAB. This morning I have been playing around with the unit and discovered that by laboriously tapping the seek button (rather than holding it down to automatically seek) I can manually find BBC2 and 4 plus the local radio stations. Looks as though the problem is definitely down to a weak aerial signal.

Have also discovered that there are two aerial leads in the dash, one that is attached to the multiple plug on the wiring harness and another iso one that has a green tab attached. Connecting to this latter one does not give any signal whatever?

Getting the booster this afternoon, will advise results once I have installed it.

Mike


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Mike.
I have fitted a Pioneer AVH3300Bt double din to my Autotrail based on Fiat X250. The original radio reception was rubish forever scanning for channels. Since fitting the Pioneer system the reception is brill with no mods to aerial. Apparently the aerial is fitted in the nearside wing mirror. There was a lot of talk on the autotrail section in MHF some time ago regarding this subject, I can't remember the title but it wont be hard to search it out.
I would check that you've got good conections into your radio, as I said mine is great with no booster or mods.
Good luck
Frank


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Many of the original issues with reception is that there simply was not an aerial on the body as the coax was left cut, and aerials were subsequently added to the door mirrors which improved matters considerably.

Mike, I assume the second wire you have found is part of the original loom when suppled by Fiat but serves no purpose due to the conversion to an A Class.

With Javea's motorhome being an A Class it is not the Fiat mirror so I wouldn't expect the aerial to be located here but this does beg the question, where is the aerial on a Hymer?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Good evening Chris,

Where is the aerial on an A Class Hymer? - good question.

I have fired off an email to Guntram Kibele in Hymer Service at Bad Waldsee and hope that he can unravel the mystery.

Couldn't source an aerial amplifier from Halfords or the local car spares outlet so have ordered one from the web.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike, 

If you don't receive a response let me know and I will send an email off to one of my contacts.

Regards
Chris


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike have you set it to receive "distance" signals and not "Local" ?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Mike have you set it to receive "distance" signals and not "Local" ?


Yes, tried it on both settings Les and no real difference. The fact that I can pick up the stations with a manual search seems to confirm that the aerial is not as efficient as it might be, will be interesting to see if the aerial amplifier improves it. Also wait to hear from Hymer where the aerial is secreted so that I can check the connections.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

when you removed the old radio which ariel plug did you remove cos on mine it was the green one that you mention that was the correct one and they are specific converters with power amplifier included to connect to radio, I couldnt get a signal off mine either but like you I got a signal off my "standard" plug, I was later informed that the standard plug type just the wire will act as an ariel but with the green type they need a special type to activate it.

They are called FAKRA connectors


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I make an alternative suggestion. I had similarly poor radio signal from the Aerial mounted in the wing mirror and after a couple of tries at a solution ended up with connecting to the TV antenna via the socket on the booster. I know this normally cuts out when travelling, but I now get excellent reception. If in doubt make up a trial lead to connect the two and see how it goes. The cost of a bit of co-ax and a couple of connectors is much less than the alternatives. The hardest job I had was to find a route for the co-ax! In the end John's Cross helped there while the van was in for some warranty work.

Just had a thought, I hope you do have an aerial for your TV, not satellite! If so, please ignore this message!!!

Gary


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Les that is really helpful. I didn't know what the Fakra was for but I do now.  

Yes, I connected the blck wire with green tag but got absolutely nothing from it. Using original radip plug at the moment so will go and get the lead you quote and I will let you know the result.

Thanks again for the input.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary1944 said:


> Can I make an alternative suggestion. I had similarly poor radio signal from the Aerial mounted in the wing mirror and after a couple of tries at a solution ended up with connecting to the TV antenna via the socket on the booster. I know this normally cuts out when travelling, but I now get excellent reception. If in doubt make up a trial lead to connect the two and see how it goes. The cost of a bit of co-ax and a couple of connectors is much less than the alternatives. The hardest job I had was to find a route for the co-ax! In the end John's Cross helped there while the van was in for some warranty work.
> 
> Just had a thought, I hope you do have an aerial for your TV, not satellite! If so, please ignore this message!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, unfortunately I only have a satellite dish.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike also a point to note is the Fakra connection needs to be a good positive one.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

For the benefit of anyone else having radio reception problems on a recent Hymer I have found a solution.

There is no point in trying to improve reception using the inbuilt aerial socket. My solution was to mount a new aerial on the small unused chassis member which runs between the radiator and the front bumper and then take the aerial wire through to the cab to connect with the radio. Now have excellent reception.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Mike, 

I'm glad to hear the advise offered by our technicians was able to solve your reception issues.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Good evening Chris,

Thanks again to you and your technicians, had a lot of help from your company, and you in particular, which is much appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Skb (Sep 10, 2011)

*Poor radio reception*

I have also experienced very poor radio reception from my Pioneer unit on my Dethleffs A Class. I have fitted a Calearo double amplification antenna which is fitted to the inside of the side window ( it can be fitted to the windscreen) problem solved.

Steve


----------

